# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6.5 PRC Load Development Begins

## Tikka7mm08

Picked this Tikka Veil Wideland up from James at River to Ranges Rangiora. Great service setting the scope up and trigger too.

Starting with RE26 and 140gn Berger Hybrids. Might try some 143gn ELDX a mate has offered.

Got 40 fired Norma brass from James and some new Lapua from Gunworks.

Will start with CCI LRM primers.

She is quite a beast after the Kimber Mountain Ascent so a CF stock down the track. Weight is with brake but mag out. Trigger and bolt are slick as. Love it so far.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Just as well you got someone else to set up the scope, wouldnt want to crush the tube of March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## caberslash

How many rounds will be fired before it appears for sale?

----------


## JoshC

Bought one a month or so ago the same. Really happy with it. Several kills over 500m now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Bought one a month or so ago the same. Really happy with it. Several kills over 500m now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your bullet and load Josh? @JoshC

----------


## JoshC

Im just using factory Norma 143gn Bondstrike at the moment. I bought a couple hundred when I bought the rifle.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Im just using factory Norma 143gn Bondstrike at the moment. I bought a couple hundred when I bought the rifle.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Going to start with the ELDX. If accurate will return the Bergers.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

At those prices I be praying that the hornady work!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Polished, sized, primer pockets cleaned, mouth chamfer and primed. The brass was pretty easy to size until chambering well in my gun - noting of course this brass was shot in another gun.

Now for some starting loads. 6.5PRC beside a 280AI case.


Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Not telling you how to suck eggs of course but I would back your dies out once they have been fired in your rifle and start again.
So your only bumping them enough to fit your chamber.
Did they chamber before you sized them ?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes they wouldn't chamber. Yes will do thanks Danny.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Not telling you how to suck eggs of course but I would back your dies out once they have been fired in your rifle and start again.
> So your only bumping them enough to fit your chamber.
> Did they chamber before you sized them ?


Don't you mean buy some redding comp shell holders?

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Don't you mean buy some redding comp shell holders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Never needed them yet.....no doubt they work but have developed plenty of 1/2 MOA or better loads without them.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Never needed them yet.....no doubt they work but have developed plenty of 1/2 MOA or better loads without them.


There is a really good podcast from redding as to why you should use the comp shell holders.
It convinced me and I'm a know all!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I've used them in the past but don't have magnum shellholder set.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

I had trouble with my Redding die, couldn’t bump the shoulder enough so had to get a hornady FL die, those comp shell holders would probably do the trick.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Im just using factory Norma 143gn Bondstrike at the moment. I bought a couple hundred when I bought the rifle.


 @JoshC I grabbed a couple of boxs of them to, are they killing well at 500?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Starting test 53-57gn RE26 @2.950 COL.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC I grabbed a couple of boxs of them to, are they killing well at 500?


Seem to be. Only one deer from the last dozen has needed a follow up shot. 

Clean missed a decent buck today at 368, had a brain fart and dialled clicks instead of MOA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Very please with first rounds and reconnecting with that Tikka goodness. Lovely rifle to shoot. 

First shot 53gn off to right after bore sighting. Adjusted scope to left and then shot 54, 55, 56, 56.5 and 57gn loads into a respectable group. Speed per photo. Ideally, I'd like a bit more and as nil pressure signs shall try again.

3 shot 56.5gn group shot fastish to see how SD is looking. 

I'll load some more up in 0.5gn steps from 57.5gn and see where I sit.

Looking positive. 

Also shot the Kimber 308 with H2 suppressor on and that shot a great group too.

Was bloody cold and dark enough that I had the lighted reticle going.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Kelton

How longs the barrel @Tikka7mm08 lots of promise mate

----------


## Tikka7mm08

24"

----------


## Stag

Plenty more room in that cartridge!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah there sure is...I was quite surprised.

----------


## Stag

Your top speed is still below my 6.5-284, imagine it will be north of 3000 when you finish up. Would be good to have some warmer weather for testing.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Agreed.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

53gn on left and 57gn on right. I l'm not sure there is much further to go and mindful the barrel should speed up after 50-70rounds down it...perhaps.

Interesting hornady manual puts 57gn RE26 and 140-143gn at 3150 fps. Say a 26" barrel so may be 3050fps in my 24" Tikka. So still a far way off.

Hopefully not raining tomorrow.


Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

PS don't worry about ejector marks...I used the worst cases sold to me for the starting loads.

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Here:



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## keengunNic

Thats remarkably slower than the hornady manual suggests. Everything else looks looks to be relatively similar. If your chasing that velocity just keep upping the charge till you find pressure, back it off a grain then find your node

----------


## wsm junkie

Hmmmm, looking at those speeds I'm concerned you might have a dud batch of RL26....tell ya what, let me take it off your hands and I'll safely dispose of it for you :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kelton

It’ll speed up I’m sure my barrel did and still  is wouldn’t be surprised if you gain another 100fps I think the Hornady data is optimistic the prc is more of a humble velocity accurate cartridge than a speed demon . All of my friends have found their nodes around 2900 as the top end for the 156 Berger . Il have to confirm on speed with the 143 ones rifle wouldn’t shoot the 156 so by default he’s using the 143 very well

----------


## Tikka7mm08

My 260AI was as fast with 140gn so hoping so.

----------


## Mathias

> My 260AI was as fast with 140gn so hoping so.


True, my 260Imp is running about 10gr less RL26 for similar speed. You should be ok for up to 59gr, going by another PRC & RL26 that I know of.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Very happy. Primers all good if not better than at 57.0gn and grouping all together really well despite freezing office worker hands. Good south-westerly and about 6-7deg.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Poor signal uploading pics.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## caberslash

> There is a really good podcast from redding as to why you should use the comp shell holders.


Would be amazed if they thought their own products were redundant  :ORLY:

----------


## Mathias

> Poor signal uploading pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


I'm guessing 3100+ with the 140gr Berger....next

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Poor signal uploading pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Now that looks better 

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Tikkas are fairly notorious for being slow barrels. I would have thought you would be closer to 3k

----------


## Tikka7mm08

The way these ELDXs shoot will return Bergers for a refund! but do have a couple 140 VLDs I can try.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Pretty much as I thought with pressure showing at 60gn with slightly firmer bolt lift no ejector mark but both at 60.5gn so no need to shoot 61gn.

Loaded 3 at 59gn in anticipation and nice SD so will load more and try for a group.

Went home and wife asked how it was going and I said I'm very happy...apparently she hates days when I am at the range as I can get a little grumpy (she used different words).

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

SD = 4.51 fps across the 4x59gn shots.

----------


## Link

Those speeds are nice and consistent aye. Have you found annealing to be worth the effort or are most of your loads pretty consistent?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Annealing makes a difference - it will help a pretty good load but it won't fix a bad one if you know what I mean. It takes about 5-10min I guess to put 100ish through the annealer so is the fastest part of reloading for me.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

59gn loaded up in 143gn eldx and 140gn vld.

260AI on right for comparison.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

This load dev process is really trucking along compared to the 280 AI....

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I reckon.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Now to get 3 shots with the same load grouping like this.





Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Stag

Looking very good

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I'm not shooting as well as I felt yesterday. Poor sleep. The Tikka doesn't like full cleans based on first 3 shots this morning. I'm going to just clean with carbon remover this time. The RE26 is a dirtier powder compared to 560 2209 2217 cfe223. 

This is 143gn eldx Norma brass CCI LRM primer 59.0gn RE26 @100y. 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

140gn Berger VLDs. First shot to left. Speed a little less. Pretty cold today here tho.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Looks good. You could stop any time now and go hunting (I just wanted to be aead of Nathan to say that).

----------


## PerazziSC3

Be interested to see how 2217 would compare

----------


## Kelton

> Be interested to see how 2217 would compare


A fair bit slower I imagen would run out of room before you’d get to 3000 I would think and pressure would be up their

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I think I might try 2225 first if no RE26. N560 might be a goer?

----------


## Kelton

> I think I might try 2225 first if no RE26. N560 might be a goer?



2225 is no good mate N560 is good and Superformance is another

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep. Got plenty of RE26 still and have a load sorted.

----------


## outdoorlad

> and Superformance is another


Thats good as I recently got an 8lb tub of it! (Use it in the 270 & 260) will try it in the PRC sometime

----------


## dannyb

> Thats good as I recently got an 8lb tub of it! (Use it in the 270 & 260) will try it in the PRC sometime


Where the heck did you find an 8lb tub of superformance  :O O:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Thats good as I recently got an 8lb tub of it! (Use it in the 270 & 260) will try it in the PRC sometime


Keen to hear how it goes.

----------


## Kelton

> Thats good as I recently got an 8lb tub of it! (Use it in the 270 & 260) will try it in the PRC sometime


You obviously aware to be vigilant with temp/pressure spikes then other than that its a fantastic powder and goes threw auto machines very well

----------


## Kelton

My own little rule of thumb where these three powders are  applicable is under 70gns RL26 and fed 210 over 70gn either 2225 or 2217 and fed 215 its not the rules but iv found it to work very well each powder has it quirks with the latter shinning when you can fit enough in a case(over 70) and a heavish for cal bullet

----------


## matto1234

I went out today and had average results, the chronograph didnt like rain. Shooting the 156berger over 60.4gr of h1000 gave 3060fps with average bolt lift, 60.6 had severe ejector marks on one case,heavy bolt lift and second case even lost its primer on ejection.

I think ill be loading up at 60.3 and playing with seating depths, should end up around 3050fps for the 156 which is plenty!

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I went out today and had average results, the chronograph didnt like rain. Shooting the 156berger over 60.4gr of h1000 gave 3060fps with average bolt lift, 60.6 had severe ejector marks on one case,heavy bolt lift and second case even lost its primer on ejection.
> 
> I think ill be loading up at 60.3 and playing with seating depths, should end up around 3050fps for the 156 which is plenty!


What length barrel? I'm tossing up between 20-24" and only have 2217 to play with the 156.

----------


## dannyb

> I went out today and had average results, the chronograph didnt like rain. Shooting the 156berger over 60.4gr of h1000 gave 3060fps with average bolt lift, 60.6 had severe ejector marks on one case,heavy bolt lift and second case even lost its primer on ejection.
> 
> I think ill be loading up at 60.3 and playing with seating depths, should end up around 3050fps for the 156 which is plenty!


So you had slightly heavy bolt at 60.4gn and you think .1gn lighter will be a good load ?...... the fact you had severe ejector stamping, heavy bolt lift and the primer fall out at 60.6gn suggests to me you are fizzingly hot and really should be a full grain lower at least. You don't want to be right on the verge of pressure as on a hot day you could still be asking for trouble. 
Possible issues include the action or bolt suffering catastrophic failure (right next to your face) 
You will trash your very expensive and hard to obtain brass in very quick order either by case head seperation or by flogging out the primer pockets.
Seriously you might lose 100fps but what difference will that make ? How far out do you need to shoot this ? If 100fps is a game changer maybe you have the wrong caliber. 
I used to be like this trying to squeeze every last fps out of my wsm calibers but in reality it just fucks things quicker and in some situations is down right dangerous. 
That's my 2 cents, no more lectures promise  :Redbullsmiley:  no hate just genuine concern

----------


## Tahr

> What length barrel? I'm tossing up between 20-24" and only have 2217 to play with the 156.


Mine is 20" and the best velocity Ive achieved with 140 grn and 2217 has been 2870 fps Good groups.

----------


## matto1234

> So you had slightly heavy bolt at 60.4gn and you think .1gn lighter will be a good load ?...... the fact you had severe ejector stamping, heavy bolt lift and the primer fall out at 60.6gn suggests to me you are fizzingly hot and really should be a full grain lower at least. You don't want to be right on the verge of pressure as on a hot day you could still be asking for trouble. 
> Possible issues include the action or bolt suffering catastrophic failure (right next to your face) 
> You will trash your very expensive and hard to obtain brass in very quick order either by case head seperation or by flogging out the primer pockets.
> Seriously you might lose 100fps but what difference will that make ? How far out do you need to shoot this ? If 100fps is a game changer maybe you have the wrong caliber. 
> I used to be like this trying to squeeze every last fps out of my wsm calibers but in reality it just fucks things quicker and in some situations is down right dangerous. 
> That's my 2 cents, no more lectures promise  no hate just genuine concern


It had no pressure signs at all at 60.2, and even 60.4 was  minor so somewhere between the two seems sensible? I want to get the most out of it without blowing my face off 
Hornady brass gets ejector marks as soon as you look at it so its not the best to go by but 60.6 was definitely too hot

----------


## matto1234

> What length barrel? I'm tossing up between 20-24" and only have 2217 to play with the 156.


24inch

----------


## dannyb

> It had no pressure signs at all at 60.2, and even 60.4 was  minor so somewhere between the two seems sensible? I want to get the most out of it without blowing my face off 
> Hornady brass gets ejector marks as soon as you look at it so its not the best to go by but 60.6 was definitely too hot


End of the day it's your call after all its your face next to it, but ejector stamps aside you got slightly heavy bolt at 60.4gn this suggests your already hot, to then get to the point of heavy bolt lift and primer falling out only .2gn higher suggests very very hot.
Personally I like to be a full grain below any pressure signs it gives plenty of saftey margin (hot weather, loading error etc) also if you start fiddling the seating depth and seat them deeper that too will increase pressure.
You might be fine but you also might not, the consequences of being too hot are far more serious than having a slightly slower velocity.

----------


## matto1234

Very fair point and i appreciate your input! Im new to pushing the limits for sure so ill have a break and re-evaluate it

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Mine is 20" and the best velocity Ive achieved with 140 grn and 2217 has been 2870 fps Good groups.


How much 2217 @Tahr? 

I'm leaning towards 22" and unsurpressed.

----------


## Tahr

> How much 2217 @Tahr? 
> 
> I'm leaning towards 22" and unsurpressed.


Im away from home but off the top of my head I think 58 grains. I will have a look in the little black book on Tuesday.

----------


## Kelton

> I went out today and had average results, the chronograph didnt like rain. Shooting the 156berger over 60.4gr of h1000 gave 3060fps with average bolt lift, 60.6 had severe ejector marks on one case,heavy bolt lift and second case even lost its primer on ejection.
> 
> I think ill be loading up at 60.3 and playing with seating depths, should end up around 3050fps for the 156 which is plenty!



That’s  way to hot mate dangerously fast for the combo my 6.5 saum did 3080fps with the 156 with rl26 and that was hot backed down to 3000 the saum has greater case capacity and rl26 is faster for less pressure I was at 62gns of rl26 . Prcs seem to run 2900 well with 22” barrels and rl26 I’d be looking for a node at 2950ish with 2217 and 24” . For example of speed and pressure it takes me 3gns less with reloader 26 for 50fps faster and no pressure than it did to get 50fps less and on right on the ruggered edge of pressure for 2217

----------


## dannyb

> That’s  way to hot mate dangerously fast for the combo my 6.5 saum did 3080fps with the 156 with rl26 and that was hot backed down to 3000 the saum has greater case capacity and rl26 is faster for less pressure I was at 62gns of rl26 . Prcs seem to run 2900 well with 22” barrels and rl26 I’d be looking for a node at 2950ish with 2217 and 24” . For example of speed and pressure it takes me 3gns less with reloader 26 for 50fps faster and no pressure than it did to get 50fps less and on right on the ruggered edge of pressure for 2217


Thank you for coming with actual figures,  I knew he was way hot just from his description but having no load data or experience with the prc, I was just going off his description of what he experienced.

----------


## Makros

> It had no pressure signs at all at 60.2, and even 60.4 was  minor so somewhere between the two seems sensible? I want to get the most out of it without blowing my face off 
> Hornady brass gets ejector marks as soon as you look at it so its not the best to go by but 60.6 was definitely too hot


Agree with others, back off and look for accuracy. Don't bother chasing velocity as anything even 2700fps+ is going to kill a loooong way out there.
Assume you'll be dialling your scope anyway so trying to squeeze velocity makes no sense. Even in the wind you're pushing pressure for no tangible benefit.

----------


## Kelton

I act on the side of caution now I was lucky to have no accidents. Theirs no requirements,formwork or education around reloading safe practices required here in NZ I don’t no if their is anywhere in the world. that’s were being on this forum is invaluable a wealth of knowledge from everybody’s personal experiences. I think back to some of the velocity’s I pushed with bullet weights I shouldn’t have in cartridges I most certainly shouldn’t have and I quiver a lot of research goes in now days

----------


## dannyb

> I act on the side of caution now I was lucky to have no accidents. Theirs no requirements,formwork or education around reloading safe practices required here in NZ I don’t no if their is anywhere in the world. that’s were being on this forum is invaluable a wealth of knowledge from everybody’s personal experiences. I think back to some of the velocity’s I pushed with bullet weights I shouldn’t have in cartridges I most certainly shouldn’t have and I quiver a lot of research goes in now days


Likewise  :Thumbsup:  very sage advice  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

> How much 2217 @Tahr? 
> 
> I'm leaning towards 22" and unsurpressed.


Yes. If I did again I would go 22 inches

----------


## outdoorlad

> Where the heck did you find an 8lb tub of superformance


 @dannyb that is privileged information lol

----------


## 300Shortmag

Any progress updates ? I’m new to the 6.5prc and have also gone down the rabbit hole with reloading. Got out on Sunday to confirm trajectory and dial up is on track and really pleased so far.

----------


## andyanimal31

> It had no pressure signs at all at 60.2, and even 60.4 was  minor so somewhere between the two seems sensible? I want to get the most out of it without blowing my face off 
> Hornady brass gets ejector marks as soon as you look at it so its not the best to go by but 60.6 was definitely too hot


What danny b said.

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Pommy

I've started to run low on Re26 and have gotten frustrated with erratic behaviour from it at times anyway, so just switched to AR2225...



Both the last groups come in at 0.290" and 59.2gr was a mild 2980 with good ES/SD.

----------


## Kelton

Interesting what was your 26 speed and charge? I was under the impression it’d be no good because iv being told no good in saum good to see some real world

----------


## Pommy

Right around the Hornady "max" for similar speed.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@Pommy they are some great groups there.

----------


## Pommy

> My own little rule of thumb where these three powders are  applicable is under 70gns RL26 and fed 210 over 70gn either 2225 or 2217 and fed 215 its not the rules but iv found it to work very well each powder has it quirks with the latter shinning when you can fit enough in a case(over 70) and a heavish for cal bullet


I'm using <70gr of 2217 in a 300WSM with 225gr ELD's and Fed 215's. <45gr in a 22-250AI and 88gr ELD's with Fed210's. <60gr in a 284WIN with 180gr ELD's and Fed210's (holy shit it's becoming clear how much of a Hornady fanboy I am). All three of these are virtually full cases and Re26 gives more velocity in all three instances... but that's kinda to be expected what with it being double based. My understanding is Re26's burn rate is right around that of AR2217 but it's a fair bit more energy dense.

But... if the case capacity allows it (which those examples do not), AR2225 is just that bit slower allowing you to add enough extra to match the speeds that Re26 offers. 6.5 PRC seems to be right at that sweet spot and running the numbers in GRT, I could push that load up to 3090 with AR2225 whereas Re26 would top out about 3060.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That's interesting. I love ADI powders (Hodgdon)...what is supply of 2225 like at the moment? A 24" barrel like mine can make use of a slower powder.

----------


## dannyb

> That's interesting. I love ADI powders (Hodgdon)...what is supply of 2225 like at the moment? A 24" barrel like mine can make use of a slower powder.


Probably only a fraction better than rl26 supply, you'll be lucky to find it in retail stores until next shipment

----------


## Pommy

It's non existent. But less non existent than Re26. Quite a bit arrived in the last ADI shipment and took a couple of weeks to get snapped up.

Even with a short barrel, it can still give more speed. It's matching case capacity to bore ratio and bullet weight, more than barrel length has anything to do with it.

----------


## shift14

Really enjoying this thread….



B

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Interesting the mag length is 3.060" and the COL touching lands hard with 143gn ELDX is 3.035". I have some loads prepared at 2.955" and some 150gn LRABS at 2.925" so a massive jump.

Will load some at 3.015" COL for 20 thou jump? Are ELDXs very jump sensitive?

----------


## dannyb

> Will load some at 3.015" COL for 20 thou jump? Are ELDXs very jump sensitive?


Not in my experience  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Trying to wrap my head around this same pressure more speed with longer COL Berger statement.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Trying to wrap my head around this same pressure more speed with longer COL Berger statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Because you effectively have a bigger case if it's not half full of projectile.
Not going to be as noticable in something with a large case capacity.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

143gn ELDX on left at 2.955" COL and same again on right at 3.015" COL (30 thou jump and fits in mag). Testing longer length at 60 and 60.5gn with RE26.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08 IMP

> 143gn ELDX on left at 2.955" COL and same again on right at 3.015" COL (30 thou jump and fits in mag). Testing longer length at 60 and 60.5gn with RE26.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Holy hell where did you get all the 143 from

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I tend to go OTT when getting into something new. No 7mm in the cabinet now except a young fella I load for every now and then...but always could be drawn back to a 7mmSaum in the future after having 2 of them.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

150gn LRabs not very good. Abandoned.

Longer COL shot worse and same pressure signs with 143gn eldx 60.0gn so 60.5 abandoned.

59gn with 143 eldx seems best but groups not as good at 2.955" - probably me.



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08 IMP

I shoot the 142 ABLR in my Creedmoor and .260 and they shot real well with alot of jump.

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

These had about 110thou jump. Can have the handful I have left from sample pack...12 I think.

----------


## 25/08 IMP

Thanks for the offer but i have plenty, better to offer them to someone that wants/ needs  to try them out.

Sent from my CPH2145 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Here if anyone wants them.

----------


## DBD

> Here if anyone wants them.


I'd like to give them a go in the Saum,  have had a look at them but never got any.

----------


## Roarless20

> Not in my experience


Same for me too. My 6.5prc liked .050" jump and 0.120" jump with the 143s

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> I'd like to give them a go in the Saum,  have had a look at them but never got any.


Drop me a DM with your address.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Interesting 9 shots. 2.935" COL seems good. 



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Stag

ELDX?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes.

----------


## outdoorlad

Time to go shoot some deer with it.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep load development finished.

----------


## jackson21

> Interesting 9 shots. 2.935" COL seems good. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Does your Labradar function set that far back from the muzzle? I normally have to have muzzle end in line roughly with both rifle and pistol, I use an external mike with suppressor.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Functions fine with setting at 12". Reads out to 100y. I have a RAT for suppressors...works better than the mic.

----------


## matto1234

tried out the new magnetospeed this morning and happy to now get a result for every shot unlike the optical one I had. Groups are pretty good considering it hangs on the end of the barrel. Now going to stick with 60gr and play with seating depth a little to try get the ES down.

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 205755Attachment 205756 tried out the new magnetospeed this morning and happy to now get a result for every shot unlike the optical one I had. Groups are pretty good considering it hangs on the end of the barrel. Now going to stick with 60gr and play with seating depth a little to try get the ES down.


I could be wrong but I have always used charge weight to get ES down then fiddled seating depth to improve accuracy....with that in mind I would be looking at somewhere between 59.6-60 going off your results and tune accuracy with a seating depth ladder....just my 2 cents

*:edit I see your test was virgin and then 2x fired brass.... 60 does look promising as long as pressure is good, but still say seating depth will tune accuracy not so much ES*

----------


## Tahr

Are you guys head shooting ants??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

> Because you effectively have a bigger case if it's not half full of projectile.
> Not going to be as noticable in something with a large case capacity.


I think of it like a 1600CC engine and a 6000cc engine both being fed say 10 mls of petrol per second.... the 1600 will be reving its nuts off and the big 6ltr will be at idle. 

the .270w is a classic for this...the short throated ones wont take anywhere near as high of powder charge as the long throated ones.....the weatherby line of cartridges had a long throat for similar reason..the projectile could start moving easier in effect creating a bigger cartridge space to lower pressure.
or so I believe.

----------


## matto1234

> I could be wrong but I have always used charge weight to get ES down then fiddled seating depth to improve accuracy....with that in mind I would be looking at somewhere between 59.6-60 going off your results and tune accuracy with a seating depth ladder....just my 2 cents
> 
> *:edit I see your test was virgin and then 2x fired brass.... 60 does look promising as long as pressure is good, but still say seating depth will tune accuracy not so much ES*


Oh well in that case I'll leave it alone and go head shoot some ants

----------


## dannyb

> Oh well in that case I'll leave it alone and go head shoot some ants ��


nothing wrong with tuning with seating depth....you may go from clover leafs to ragged 1 hole groups....

----------


## AMac

Hi Kelton
if you don't mind me asking what round are you using the Superformance in?

Cheers

AMac

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Good result with switching from Norma to Lapua brass. Worked up from 58.0, 58.5 to 59.0gn as in Norma earlier. At 59.0gn there is almost a 100fps gain in the Lapua brass. No ejector mark or other pressure signs. Accuracy good too. 





Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## DBD

That's impressive numbers there you'll be happy with that. You still using 2225?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Very happy...especially with SD at 59gn although only 3 shots. Now punches over 1000ft lbs at 1000y and is flat shooting. I'm using RE26 and have picked up a couple more tubs so after final sight in and distance check sorted for a long time. Got a tub of H1000 to try but can't see me opening it now.

I do find the barrel is coppering up more than than I recall any other. But may be just because new? 


Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Impressive. Enough grunt to flatten a stag out to 675 !

----------


## Tahr

> Impressive. Enough grunt to flatten a stag out to 675 !


You are trolling  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:  

Its just getting warmed up at 675.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> You are trolling   
> 
> Its just getting warmed up at 675.


Who are you, Townsend Whelan shooting Pennsylvania Whitetail's??

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Impressive. Enough grunt to flatten a stag out to 675 !


May be for a shooter better than me.

----------


## Tahr

> Who are you, Townsend Whelan shooting Pennsylvania Whitetail's??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Townsend_Whelen

----------


## Gerardo

Brilliant

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Townsend_Whelen


It was Whelen who came up with the 'minimum' 1000 fp energy to 'cleanly' kill a deer, but what modern proponents forget is projectile momentum - Whelan was using the usual heavy bullets of the day at the time he made that statement, so 1000 fp energy plus a fair dolop of momentum / inertia. Proponents also forget that Whelan was writing about small Whitetail deer and not our Reds.
1500 fp energy and 2000fps or more for a Red Stag is a better minimum according to Trophy Park guides here.

Whelan was only an average shot to boot. Pope was somewhat better : In his lifetime Pope has done some nearly incredible shooting. Always an offhand shot, his maxim remains to this day “Stand on your hind legs and shoot like a man!” He still has the targets of one memorable match fired April 9, 1897 on the Lake Lookout Range, Springfield, Massachusetts. They are the old “Standard American”–the black 11 inches in diameter and including the 7-ring. The 3.36-inch ten ring is again divided into 10, 11 and 12 values, for scoring center shots, much as our present X or V count. Harry that day had tramped knee-deep through four miles of unbroken snow to get to the range. The match was to consist of one hundred shots offhand at two hundred yards. Harry was shooting a 13 pound rifle, barrel of his own make and a Stevens telescope.

The first string of fifty shots have him a score of 454, which was a chance at the record. The second fifty were about to equal the first and on his ninth string of ten Harry scored 89. He sat down to rest. Snow had turned to sleet, the flags were frozen and did not correctly indicate wind, and darkness was approaching.

Harry started to fire the last string. There was nothing now to tell him what the wind was doing, and he could only guess. He called his first shot–a low ten. It was flagged back. A seven! The wind he could not judge had thrown him out. Four more shots gave him seven–ten–nine–ten–nine for the five-shot string. The record seemed lost, unless he could score 95 on this last 10-shot string, and already he was five down. Five consecutive tens—it could not be done! But what followed became shooting history. Pope loaded and fired his ninety-sixth shot. It was a nipper twelve. The scorer inserted a plug in the hole. The ninety-seventh drove the plug out. The ninety-eighth again drove out the plug and the hundredth came one-quarter inch from the last, scored ten. The two strings were totaled: 917. A new record had been made. And it still stands unequaled!

During the summer of 1905 or 1906 Harry made an unusual record at the same Springfield range by shooting, from day to day, 696 straight bulls, alternating between the 11-inch Standard American and the 12-inch German Ring target. The whole run extended over several weeks. He would adjust the sights on the new day by the apparent wind and getting a bull, continue until exactly sighted, then start his score. All sighting shots counted in the run of 696 bulls, though not necessarily in the score he was that day shooting.

----------

